# Are you an MPer?



## Melvan (Dec 31, 2010)

If so, post a visitors message, let's figure out where we're going to hang out if it's gone.

Rollitup regulars please don't be offended by this post. I'm sure that in this forum friendships are formed and only accessed when you're here, I would just like to know where to go to talk to my friends. Thank you.


----------



## thedoc08 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not sure what an MPer is, should I be offended?


----------



## prostheticninja (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not a regular but, should I also be offended?


----------



## stoneruk (Dec 31, 2010)

Muslim PillowBite er?


----------



## Gafoogle (Dec 31, 2010)

military police?


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 31, 2010)

I can not believe you come on here and post a question like that...I mean who do you think you are??????

What's an MPer...?


----------



## Gafoogle (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm still confused by this post, what is it that you're asking?

if you want to talk to someone off the forums then you can send them a pm. did you mean pmer?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 1, 2011)

do i have mp's what do i do if i get them?


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 1, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> do i have mp's what do i do if i get them?


penicillin is usually pretty effective...I think I am going to start a thread with some vague acronym just for giggles...


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 1, 2011)

My friend showed me how to tell how done a steak is when you're BBQing it by poking it with a finger and feeling how firm it is. I think that's what he meant. So, yes I am a Meat Poker. 

Or maybe he meant 'meat _puller_'? I suppose all guys do that pretty regularly. But, then he says that we should figure out where to hang out together if I am one. Hmmm... I usually do that alone. Now I *am* starting to get offended.

Oh wait, maybe he meant 'monkey pincher'. In that case, no, I'm not one.


----------



## The Knuck (Jan 1, 2011)

I am an MP'er, whats up with them?


----------



## dbkick (Jan 1, 2011)

*MP* or *mp* may refer to:


Mending plate
Monoprint (M/P), an art term referring to a type of printmaking
Military police
Mumbai Police
Machine pistol
Manu propria, Latin for _with one's own hand_
Martinair IATA airline designator or reservation code
Maximum parsimony in statistical analyses
Member of Parliament
Metropolitan police or municipal police
mezzo-piano, a musical term meaning "medium-quiet" or "moderately-quiet"
Miljöpartiet, Swedish green party
Missouri Pacific Railroad reporting mark
Modus ponens, Latin for _mode that affirms_
Mooring Post
Mp (digraph)
Ministério Público
Medida provisória
Missionary position
abbreviation for Latin _mille passuum_, (literally "a thousand paces", the Roman mile, ancient unit of long distance
 *Which is it OP?
*


----------



## The Knuck (Jan 1, 2011)

its short for another site.


----------



## Melvan (Jan 1, 2011)

Very clever responses from all. Yes MP is another forum we haven't been able to access for a couple of days. I was just looking for certain friends who may have floated here. I have found some.

I will add that I originally rejected the idea of hanging out here, but I just got a dose of some great sarcasm, witty, so there may be hope. 

Green mojo to all.


----------



## Gafoogle (Jan 1, 2011)

Melvan said:


> I will add that I originally rejected the idea of hanging out here, but I just got a dose of some great sarcasm, witty, so there may be hope.




glad you could join us sarcastic wise asses


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 1, 2011)

I am totally offended!


----------



## NYC420 (Jan 1, 2011)

I like this place already Melvan. Unfortunately, my "Secret Code Name" is being used here. HOW DARE YOU YOU THIEVING LITTLE VILLIAN!!! I'M GOING
TO CALL....... Ummmmmmm, who is it exactly that I call ???

Thanks for the warm welcome guys & gals!!!


----------



## NYC420 (Jan 1, 2011)

I guess this calls for a celebration!!! Looks like a perfect time to crack a few seeds. I guess I'll get some AK-47 autos going. I just got a whole new batch
of seeds in. Got some Tangerine Dream, Diesel Ryder Autos, Sour Cream, Power Skunk, La Blanca, and the AK47's. I've been dying to try the AK's, so this
will be my 1st attempt with these. 

I just put 2 beans in a wet paper towel and set it on my cable box. Let's see how fast they crack. You know what? I'm gonna see if this place has a GJ
section. If they do you can follow my grow there. On top of those 2 beans, I also have a few going that I just popped recently. I have 1 Pakistani Ryder
going, 1 Special Kush #1 going, and those are both feminized. Plus, I just sprouted 4 Jamaican Heavy Hash Buds. That's a very select breed that only a
very select few have. You can only get it by clone from 3 people in the world, but my boy just did a cross with a Raderalis and made some seeds. We're
gonna see if the auto gene was passed on and if it is, by what percentage. 

So, hope to see everybody there. Especially all the MPer's!!!


----------



## Melvan (Jan 2, 2011)

So, who were you on MP? You sound like maybe Budhead69?


----------



## NYC420 (Jan 2, 2011)

Melvan said:


> So, who were you on MP? You sound like maybe Budhead69?


Holy Shit you're good! What gave me away? Was it the witty sarcasm, or my pleasant charm? I'm guessing that it was my lineup of plants, huh?

Well Mel, I guess that MP is having some SERIOUS technical difficulties. It's always something lately. But this place seems kind of dead. I think we should liven it up with
some good grows. What do you think Mel?

Shit, if you were able to get my name in one shot I'm guessing that you were reading my GJ recently. Were you? If indeed you were then it's safe to say that it was the seeds that were the cause. Those Pakistani Ryders are just totally unstable. Out of 7 beans I got 3 that are alive. Well, I actually have only 1. There are 2 more, but they're so stunted they aren't even growing. They're just there because I'm looking to see what they do. I only have 1 that's growing and it was stunted also, but I got iy back on track. It's growing, but I highly doubt it's a "true" auto. Hamster had the same exact problem with these. So I'm going to wait a week or 2 and then take a couple of clippings from that Pakistani Ryder. If it's a true auto the cuttings won't take. But if it's not, then I'll get a few extra girls to make up for the ones I lost.

Besides that, I just threw some AK47 autos and some Sour Cream beans in a wet paper towel. So let's see how that goes. Plus, I got some other stuff going too. This is going to be a very nice sized grow!!! Probably a total of 20 plants. So stick around Melvan. I might need to pick your brain. Do you have any experience with any of these strains?

Time to go mix some soil. I'm using a mixture of MG Seed Starter, Perlite, and Lime for the top half layer of soil. For the bottom half I'm using FFOF,MG Seed Starter, Perlite, and Lime. Let's see how this mixture works.

Have a Smoking Day!!!!!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 2, 2011)

dbkick said:


> *MP* or *mp* may refer to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You omitted *Multiple Personalities* and *Midget Prostitutes*.


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 2, 2011)

Well...https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/397243-hello-all-what-happenened-marijuana.html

mystery solved...time for Scooby Snacks.


----------



## bhoexpertz (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm around here also ... Can you guys fill me up with the news ?


----------



## Gafoogle (Jan 3, 2011)

bhoexpertz said:


> I'm around here also ... Can you guys fill me up with the news ?



are you his sidekick? make a thread and introduce yourself


----------



## dreamingis (Jan 3, 2011)

Hayduke said:


> I can not believe you come on here and post a question like that...I mean who do you think you are??????
> 
> What's an MPer...?




lol thats funny


----------

